# Put mower deck back on



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Took my dozer blade off my tractor and put the mower deck back on yesterday. Got the the dozer blade off in about 5 minute's. 

Then I fought the mower deck for over an hour to get it back on. Between not remembering how the deck hanger plates went on and everything being way out of alignment, it was a battle.


:redbaron: 



For those of you who will soon be doing this job, Be sure to loosen the front deck hanger adjustments. before you put the deck back on.

I have had the deck on and off before with no problem, I think plowing snow affected the alignment of the deck. The deck seemed two long for the tractor. Raming the snow banks must haved shortened it a bit. 

I hope to soon have a sleeve hitch and garden plow for the tractor soon. Perhaps the tractor will stretch when pulling a plow.... Ha Ha!


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

There should be no need to loosen the front hanger adjustments. Did you follow the owner's manual?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I had to adjust them in for fit about 1/4" inch. It was the only way it was going to fit. Owners manual? Does anyone read really those?

:tractorsm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

ED
Does yours have the two "L" shaped rods that hang down from the lift assembly. They are used for both the plow and mower. The first time I put my deck back after using the plow I couldn't seem to get the same height, the deck felt way too low. What I did was adjust the nuts all the way up just enough so the deck handle wouldn't lock in the up position and then leveled the deck by adjusting them down. The deck travel seems more "normal" now. Like you said who reads the directions, it doesn't give that info anyway and even a call to the 800 # on the manual got me me a few different people who didn't understand why the deck adjustment would be off even after I explained to them that once you remove the nuts and use the arms for the plow of course the adjustment would be off. I'm also thinking these things might be a litttle bent from plowing even though they look ok.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I got it back on OK, and it is level. I took it around the yard and it cuts fine..... Just took awhile. Lift works as it should. This convinced me that I will get the new type sleeve hitch that has it's own lift.

:warplanes :F4:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool Planes Ed... The one is a Corsair, what is the other one?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

looks like German ME-109's


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It takes me about 15 minutes to drop the snowblower and reattach the mower deck. This is on of the easiest decks I have ever put on. Now my Case decks were another story. Where exactly does that dozer blade mount?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Not Me, I’m hanging in with my snowplow and cab
and keeping the new snowblower close just in case.
I know the day after I take them off it will snow a foot.
(11” on April 1st in mid 1980’s)

Seriously, grass won’t even think about growing for
a good 5-6 weeks and I’m in no hurry to get caught
with my plow off.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *It takes me about 15 minutes to drop the snowblower and reattach the mower deck. This is on of the easiest decks I have ever put on. Now my Case decks were another story. Where exactly does that dozer blade mount? *


Oh ya, the Cases are a bit of a PITA, but I will take it ANYDAY over the deck on my Mom's old JD112. THAT thing kicks my but EVERY year.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Took my dozer blade off my tractor and put the mower deck back on yesterday. Got the the dozer blade off in about 5 minute's.
> 
> Then I fought the mower deck for over an hour to get it back on. Between not remembering how the deck hanger plates went on and everything being way out of alignment, it was a battle.
> ...


what kind of GT you got l have a JD 212 it's pritty old but never had that pro l beet the living s*** out of it but she's never fails:tractorsm


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Put mower deck back on*



> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *what kind of GT you got l have a JD 212 it's pritty old but never had that pro l beet the living s*** out of it but she's never fails:tractorsm *


jbetts.....take a close look at Ed_GT5000's name and what forum he's posting in. He has a *Craftsman GT5000*


----------

